# New hybrids



## monocotman (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

the cyps in pots are all now in the shed for winter storage and I've a bit of time to post photos from earlier this year.
A theme of some of the new hybrids for sale recently has been paler flowered forms of popular grexes - Aki light, Sabine pastel, Renate pastel, Michael alba. All appear to have been produced using macranthos alba and can appear almost pure alba in some plants.
If anyone can confirm this I'd be pleased to hear from them.
This 'albanisation' of several grexes which produce almost 100% pale flowers in crosses with four other species would seem to be unexpected. The alba seems to be unusually dominant.
The photo shows Sabine pastel - an almost pure white flower with all of the vigour of this grex. This plant was new last year and has produced four new buds for next year and a mass of new roots. Definitely a favourite,
Regards,
David


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, I like that a lot, David! What a magnificent big pouch! Thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

Also nice. I may try some in pots in our private garden next year. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Very impressive.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 6, 2010)

:drool::drool: You've got some awesome cyps!! :drool:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! Very nice! Where are you?


----------

